# Frage : Objektivwahl für Canon EOS 300D



## canonshoot (16. November 2003)

*---------------------*

---------------------


----------



## Transmitter (17. November 2003)

Hi canonshoot,

Ich habe mir an die 10D das Sigma 24 / 135 mit 2.8 - 4.5 gekauft.

Das ist von Weitwinkel bis Tele supergenial, damit bist du schonmal gar nicht eingeschränkt, verdammt schneller AF, und an mangelnder Lichtstärke im Telebereich merke ich auch nichts ( obwohl das mein erstes Objektiv ist )
Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her ist das aber echt genial, und zum Anfangen kann man damit fast alles machen 

Also ich freue mich über den Kauf und finde die Standardzooms bis 70 zu einschränkend .. 

Was ich allerdings sagen muss, es gibt manche Leute die mit diesem Objektiv leicht unscharfe Ergebnisse erzielen .. aber das merkt man dann nur wenn du eine 3cm große Schrift die komplette Bildfläche ausfüllt .. 
Also stark ranzoomen an Schrift .. eher ein Unrealistisches Objekt, es sei denn du machst RePros .. 

Bye, Transmitter


----------



## krumax (18. November 2003)

ich besitze mittlerweile auch die 300D und bin äußerst zufrieden ... nur einen TIpp möchte ich dir geben. Du hast eine Spitzenkamera, dafür außerdem einen Riesenbatzen an Geld ausgegeben - dann spare nicht am Objektiv. Je größer der Zoombereich desto schlechter der Kompromis zwischen der universellen Einsetzbarkeit und der Bildqualität. Es gibt natürlich auch Objektive, die dementsprechend viel kosten, weite Zoombereiche besitzen und erstklassige Bilder zulassen, aber alles in allem ist das immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert. 
Ganz wichtig ist, daß du weißt, daß du mit der 300 D ein Brennweitenverlängerung von 1,6 hast. Das heißt die kaufst die ein Objektiv mit der nierdirgsten Brennweite von 24 mm ... dann hast du noch lange nicht 24 mm sondern ungefähr 38 mm. Daraus folgt, daß du kein richtigen Weitwinkel mehr hast. Dementsprechend vergrößert sich auch der Telebereich.

Ich hab mir das Tamron 28-75mm f-2,8 gekauft und bin mehr als zugrieden. "persönliche Empfehlung" . Die feste Lichtstärke ist dabei das besondere Schmankerl. Für extreme Lichtsituationen auf Konzerten hab ich mir dann noch das winzige Canon 50 mm f-1,8 geholt .... derzeit spare ich noch für ein gutes Weitwinkelobjektiv.

Also spare nicht am Objektiv ... das is entscheident für außergewöhnliche Fotos ... Viel Spaß noch am knipsen


----------



## Transmitter (18. November 2003)

So ein Nachtbild?

Glaube das waren 15sec ..


----------



## Vitalis (18. November 2003)

Nachtfotos: 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos300d/page15.asp
Und ein Haufen anderer Testfotos:
http://www.dpreview.com/gallery/canoneos300d_samples/
Aber nicht vergessen, die wurden wahrscheinlich alle mit Spitzenobjektiven geschossen.


----------



## Canon (19. November 2003)

Schau Dir mal das Tokina  AF 28-70 f 2,8 AT-X 287 AF PRO SV an finde es persönlich sehr gut und wie Krumax schon sagte mir der Brennweitenverlängerung 1,6 hast ja ein ca.44-112mm Objektiv. Für Mega Weitwinkel gibt´s relativ "günstig" Sigma 15-30 f3,5-4,5. Hab bei meinem Fotohändler runterhandeln können. ....schon bei e-bay gesehen um € 650,--,
hab´s statt um € 960,-- um € 700,-- bekommen. Mal probieren  

Anbei ein Nachtfoto zwar mit Canon D60 30sec Bl 11 ISO 100
vieleicht hilft´s 

Canon


----------



## Canon (19. November 2003)

Ich versuchs noch mal
Canon


----------



## Vincent (21. November 2003)

Also jetzt mal ganz nüchtern gesagt: "Die Bildqualität des mitgelieferten Objektivs ( zur EOS 300D ) war aber laut ComputerBILD nur " gut " !" - wenn du eine Zeitung kaufst, die Lauterklärungen wie "Flash -> Flääääsch" bringt, solltest du von ihr in keinem behandelten Thema einigermaßen fundierte und sachgerechte Tests erwarten.
Die ComputerBild gehört wie die Bild bei den Tageszeitungen zur untersten Klasse. Sinnvolle Magazine für Amateure sind Color Foto, Foto Magazin usw.

Wenn du ein original Canon Weitwinkel benötigst, dann gibt es das 17-40 f4,0L - kosten etwa 900 Euro. Damit hast du so 28-70mm wenn ich das gerade richtig überschlagen habe. Also mittleres Weitwinkel bist leichtes Tele.

Objektive sind leider deutlich teurer, wenn sie in der gleichen Leistungsklasse spielen sollten wie der Body.

Ach und ja, das Objektiv, welches du von Canon mit der EOS300D im Set bekommen kannst, hat ein ausgesprochen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Für nur 100 Euro Aufpreis würde ich das auf jeden Fall mitkaufen.


----------



## krumax (23. November 2003)

Naja für 100 Euronen kann man das Objektiv eigentlich schon kaufen, bloß kann es nach meiner Meinung in keinster Weise die Leistungafähigkeit des Bodys halten. Insofern ist das Fotografieren mit diesem Objektiv für ambitionierte Fotografen einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld. Zwar hat man dann ein Objetkiv, aber ich würde die 100 Euro eben bei der Investition eines ordentlichen Teils oben drauf legen, somit hat man dann ein Spitzengerät und am Ende die 100 Euro nicht fehlinvestiert.

Ansonsten würde ich evtl. auch noch ein bisschen warten, da die meisten Hersteller von Fotoutensilien gerade ihre Objektivabteilung stark auf Digitalkameras ausrichten. Es gibt je bereits "Di" Objektive von Tamron, etc. jedoch soll das Angebot noch größer werden, sodaß es mit etwas Geduld sogar noch bemerkenswertere Geräte gibt. Wie gesagt die Digitale Spiegelreflexfotografie ist zur Zeit ja gerade für den Heimgebrauch erschwinglich geworden, sodaß jetzt seitens der Objektive Handlungsbedarf besteht.

@canon: "Sigma 15-30 f3,5-4,5"
Haste du gute Erfahrungen mit dem Obejtkiv gemacht, Wie sieht die Bildqulität aus?. Das wäre nämlich auch nochmal ein Investition Wert, was Weitwinkelzooms angeht.

cu


----------



## Canon (24. November 2003)

Hallo Krumax,
bin leider noch nicht viel zum fotografieren gekommen (schlechtes Wetter, Nebel und viel Arbeit). Die paar Testfoto welche ich machte (Aquarium) sind zwar gut, aber Landschaftsaufnahmen habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich persönlich bin zufrieden.

Sigma 15-30 f3,5-4,5 TV 2sec, BL 3,5, BW 15,0mm, ISO 100

Gruß
Canon


----------



## Vincent (26. November 2003)

Dann bist du mit dem Standardobjektiv, welches du für 100 Euro dazukaufen kannst am Besten gerüstet!


----------



## krumax (28. November 2003)

Och so einfach gibt man sich geschlagen ? ... Das Setobjektiv würd ich nich nehmen ... wenn de Preis zwischen 200 und 400 eus liegen darf, würd ich nieee eins für 100 eus kaufen. Sei versichert, du kaufst für eine Spitzenkamera ein Billigobjektiv ... wenn du kein Wert auf die Qualität des Objektiv legst, dann hättest du dir keine Spiegelreflexkamera kaufen sollen, denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Spiegelreflex und den "Sucher-ich-guck-zum-fotografieren-hinten-aufs-Display-Kameras" ist nunmal das Objektiv und die Möglichkeit genau dieses zu wechseln. Du legst also beim Kauf einer Spiegelreflexkamera Wert auf die verschiedensten Objektiveigenschaften und deren Auswahl und kaufst dir jetzt ein Billigteil. Naja ... in diesem Fall hätte ich mir doch ne 5 MP Kamera geholt, bei der ich durchguck und einfach knipse ... ohne das Objektiv wechseln zu wollen- 

Meine Meinung soll dir aber nicht die Lust am Fotografieren nehmen. Schieß drauf los ... probier's aus und dann wirst du irgendwann wahrscheinlich dein Setobjektiv weglegen und dir ne ordentliche Möhre holen ... *versprochen*

hau rein 
Maxn


----------



## Vincent (28. November 2003)

Es geht um das ausgezeichnete Preis/Leistungsverhältnis des für 100 Euro zukaufbaren Objektives. Ein Objektiv der Klasse, kannst du alleine nie für annähernd 100 Euro kaufen. Und du willst doch nicht sagen, dass ein Objektiv für 200-400 Euro deutlich besser ist oder? Festbrennweiten vielleicht aber keine Zooms.
Um den Standardbrennweitenbereich abzudecken ist die günstigste richtig gute Lösung von Canon das 17-40 L USM f/4 zusammen mit dem 70-200 L USM f/4. Und da bist du im Set der Objektive mehr als 1500 Euro los.

Ein Zoom für 200-400 Euro taugt halt neu relativ (alles ist relativ) wenig. Und da die Qualität sowieso bescheiden ist, kann man auch auf das unschlagbar günstige Setobjektiv zurückgreifen. Es ist immerhin für die EOS300d optimiert (vom Brennweitenbereich ebenso wie von der Konstruktion)

Du kannst den Preis von 100 Euro ja nicht mit einem Ladenpreis vergleichen. Es ist ein Setpreis, um die EOS300d attraktiver zu machen. Ich nehme sogar an, dass Canon damit so gut wie keinen Gewinn macht. Es ist ein Lockangebot! Hierbei kann man von dem Preis auf keinen Fall auf die Qualität schließen.
Canon schenkt dir wenn du das Objektiv kaufst quasi ein paar viele Euro - es ist wenn man so will "subventioniert".

Das sagt selbst Phil Askey hier: Klick und wenn man den Tests dieser Seite nicht trauen kann, wem dann?

Schau dort auch mal in die Sample Gallery - die Bilder dort sind mit dem 18-55 geschossen! Beispiel - wenn bei der Qualität jetzt noch jemand meckert werde ich sauer  Ich stelle die These auf, dass du auf dem freien Markt für einen halben Tausender im Zoombereich keine bessere Qualität findest!


edit: Natürlich ist die Qualität in diesem  Beispiel besser (Sensor 10d und 300d ist ja identisch) - aber das Objektiv, womit das Bild aufgenommen wurde, kostet 17x mehr als das Setobjektiv!


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2003)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie Bubi, 
das Set-Objektiv liefert doch gar keine schlechte Qualität. Die Fotos, die dabei rauskommen, taugen allemal für große Papier-Abzüge. Allerdings wäre dieses Objektiv für mich persönlich ziemlich wertlos, weil die Lichtstärke so schwach ist. 
---> d.h. der Hintergrund läßt sich kaum unscharf machen und man braucht viel Licht.

Die Bildqualität ist aber voll okay, vor allem zu diesem Preis.


----------



## Vincent (28. November 2003)

Lichtstärke ist an einer Digitalkamera mit einem Chip, welcher bis ISO 800 quasi rauschfrei arbeitet auch nicht das größte Problem. Einzig die fehlende Unschärfe könnte in manchen Situationen stören.

Neben dem supergünstigen 18-55 würde ich dann noch ein "Megazoom" kaufen wie dieses Natürlich ist die Qualität nicht blendend aber man deckt doch einen angenehmen Bereich ab.
Ich schlage das nur vor, weil ich denke, dass es gut zur 300d passt - von der Characteristika des Fotografen dahinter...

Zusammen hätte man dann 28 - 480 mm in 2 Objektiven für verdammt wenig Geld (alles relativ).


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2003)

Korrektur: Ich hab übersehen, daß 18mm äquivalent zu 28mm analog ist. Damit wird das Objektiv auch für mich recht interessant 

Schau Dir die Samples auf http://www.dpreview.com/gallery/canoneos300d_samples/ an krumax, an der Bildqualität ist bei diesem Objektiv echt wenig auszusetzen.


----------



## krumax (1. Dezember 2003)

nun gut diese Beispiele können überzeugen ... aber nur weil es Beispiele sind und man die schlechten Bilder nich im Netz findet. Gut im großen und ganzen ist es klar , daß man für das geld kein normales objektiv kriegt, daß dann auch noch zu  einer Digicam passt. 

Für den normalen Gebrauch, ist es wahrscheinlich auch "nicht schlecht" ... nur wenn man eben was aus der Kamera machen will, dann steh' ich immernoch zu meinem Standpunkt. 



> Ich nehme sogar an, dass Canon damit so gut wie keinen Gewinn macht.



... dem kann ich überhaupt nicht folgen. Keine Firma der Welt schenkt Kunden irgendwas. Das Geschäft soll zwar locken, aber nicht ruinieren. Sei versichert, daß Canon auch mit dem Obejtkiv im Set noch Gewinn macht, sonst würden sie es folglich nicht verkaufen.

Aber alles in allem, wenn man länger drünber nachdenkt, ist das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis fair. Wenn's also primär darauf ankommt, dann ist das Objektiv das beste Angebot, was man kriegen kann.

also keep on knisping ;-)
cu


----------



## Vitalis (1. Dezember 2003)

> ... dem kann ich überhaupt nicht folgen. Keine Firma der Welt schenkt Kunden irgendwas. Das Geschäft soll zwar locken, aber nicht ruinieren. Sei versichert, daß Canon auch mit dem Obejtkiv im Set noch Gewinn macht, sonst würden sie es folglich nicht verkaufen.


Ich habe in irgendeinem Foto-Magazin eine ähnliche Meinung wie die von Bubi gesehen. So ein Objektiv für 100 Euro, ich denke auch daß da kräftig "subventioniert" wird.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vincent _
> Neben dem supergünstigen 18-55 würde ich dann noch ein "Megazoom" kaufen wie dieses Natürlich ist die Qualität nicht blendend aber man deckt doch einen angenehmen Bereich ab.
> Ich schlage das nur vor, weil ich denke, dass es gut zur 300d passt - von der Characteristika des Fotografen dahinter...



Dumme Frage eines Unwissenden: soweit ich weiss hat die EOS300D ein Wechselobjektiv nach Canon-EF Norm, oder?
Das von Dir genannte ist aber Canon-AF?


Dunsti


----------



## Vincent (1. Dezember 2003)

"EF" bezeichnet eine Bajonettform von Canon seit, frag mich nicht etwa 1987 oder so. Vorher gab es das "FD" Bajonett.

Den Wechsel gab es, weil das FD-Bajonett nicht zum aufkommenden Autofokustrend kompatibel war. EF Objektive und Kameras sind also allesamt auf Autofokus ausgelegt (Canon AF - AF für AutoFocus)

____________
edit: Eben habe ich hier noch min 200 Wörter geschrieben aber dann auf "zurücksetzen" geklickt. Das jetzt alles neu zu schreiben ist mir gelinde gesagt zu dumm. Sorry 'bout that (ging um das subventionierte 100er und die Zielgruppe, die Canon ansprechen möchte) - ein andern Mal vielleicht.


----------



## krumax (3. Dezember 2003)

jepp ... sonst machet so ... kauf dir die Tteile im Laden oder so ... dann knipste mal n Wochenende ohne Unterlass tausende von Bildern ;-) nee nich ganz so schlimm ... aber probier sie aus und dann gehst Du wieder in den Laden und tauschst sie gegen Bares falls die dir nicht zusagen. Evtl. is ja dann doch was negatives an den Objektiven zu vermerken, was man erst nach einigen Bildern deutlich spührt. Also ich hab' das so mit meinem ersten Obejktiv gemacht, bevor ich mir das Tamron geholt hab'. 



schüssing ...


----------



## Vitalis (4. Dezember 2003)

Du zeigst uns aber viele Testfotos, wenn Du das Megazoom hast, gell?


----------

